# Which movie would you rather watch? Hulk 2, or Juggernaut 1



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2006)

Imagine if you will, they create Hulk 2. Now it's entirely possible they make that.

Now, imagine also, they make a movie about Juggernaut at the same time.

*Now, assume that both movies followed their respective character's 100% accurately, and they both look as good as you could ever imagine.*

Also imagine them from your favorite comic appearance/story/whatever, and it is executed flawlessly.


Which would you rather see?!?

Me, Juggernaut movie, of course!


----------



## earthshine (Apr 11, 2006)

juggernaught. that man leads a very intresting life(but he seems to get stuck alot)


----------



## Shogun (Apr 11, 2006)

Hulk 2, but that is just personal.

Crazy, how comes you are suddenly making all of these juggernaught theads?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 11, 2006)

Hulk, seeing Bruce Banner's inner struggle etc makes the character more interesting IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Hulk 2, but that is just personal.
> 
> Crazy, how comes you are suddenly making all of these juggernaught theads?


I read the Kingdom of Cain in a "What if" comic. It changed my entire outlook on life.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Isn't Juggernaut in X-men 3?  If he is, I'll await and see how he flows in the new X-men movie.  I personally liked how the Hulk movie ended, I don't think a sequel would've been needed.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, Juggernaut is in X-men 3. He doesn't look too good in it though. 

HULK SMASH for the win!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2006)

Juggs, hulk is wack.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Juggs, hulk is wack.



Proof got killed today!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2006)

This theoretical Juggernaut movie has nothing to do with the X-Men movie, nor does the Hulk 2 have anything to do with the Hulk movie.

They are theoretical movies, top of their class, executed flawlessly. So bringing up Juggernaut in X-Men as a means to discredit this movie, is pretty pointless.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 11, 2006)

Juggernaut... I've never been a fan of the Hulk, even before the movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2006)

conceptz said:
			
		

> Proof got killed today!



Yeah he did, i'm still very upset 

Yeah i don't like Hulk much, hated the movie, comic is OK.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 11, 2006)

Juggernaut, Hulk is just boring in my eyes.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 11, 2006)

Hrm, I never really liked either character personally. But If forced to choose, I would say Hulk. Because the rules were that the movie would look as good as I imagine then Hulk would be able to do alot of crazy stuff Jugs cant.


----------



## Seany (Apr 12, 2006)

I would watch Hulk 2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2006)

<----is tired of all comic book movies i read as a kid


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd rather watch Juggernaught, though I'm not that interested in either.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 15, 2006)

I watch the Juggernaut. He looks cooler and mean son of bitch


----------



## Spidey (Apr 15, 2006)

Hulk for me. He is an incredible interesting character to me, and to see a movie actually do justice to him is something I couldn't pass up. Of course, it would be a close call.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2006)

i wanna watch hulk 2.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

considering what Hulk 1 was like, I'll stick with Juggernaut.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't think theres anything complicated about the juggernaut unlike the personality split Hulk has.
I haven't read the comic, just done searches around, saw a few scattered pieces. So i maybe wrong.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 16, 2006)

Hulk 2.

Nothing really excites me with the thought of Juggernaut having his own movie. And if Hulk 2 came out you would see what happened on with Bruce


----------



## monk3 (Apr 16, 2006)

Dude Juggernaught could rock Hulk anyday. Juggs ftw


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 16, 2006)

Juggernaut for me because I've already seen the Hulk.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 17, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Juggernaut for me because I've already seen the Hulk.


good point.  We saw one side of the super-muscled coin, so how about the other?


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 17, 2006)

Hulk 2. Juggernaut is a bore.


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 17, 2006)

Juggernaut! I anna see him fight the X-Men, also when he's locked in that cell with Nightcrawler... Good Times!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2006)

Juggernaut I, for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2006)

Juggernaut has plenty of backstory, and some good mental conflicts all his own. The movie could go a variety of ways, really.

Not only that, he's just cooler than the Hulk, let's be honest.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 21, 2006)

juggernaut

ive seen enough of that green emo bastard


----------



## Tsukuyomi. (Apr 21, 2006)

Nothing can stop the Juggernaut.


----------

